# castration: band vs emasculator



## sandoval (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi everyone,
I need to castrate 15 bucklings around 2 months old. In the past, I have used the bands at 3 weeks but my vet said that it is too late now to use bands because they can get tetanus. He suggested to use the emasculator (the plier looking thing, which I have but am scared to use). I read in the forum about people using the bands later than 2 months. My bucklings are mini nubian. Any advice?
Thank you,
Cris


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

The bucklings I have bought are not banded until 8-10 weeks old - they are boers, not that it should make any difference ... banding a little later helps their urinary tract develop better - less chance of UC.

I would think if tetanus is a concern you could give a fast-acting tetanus shot first? If they were dehorned, did they get a tetanus shot then?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I band at whatever age and have banded a 1yr old. 
Tetanus is a risk at any age. There is no reason that a buckling at 2 months old would be more susceptible to tetanus. I am very shocked that a vet would think that!  
If your boys have been vaccinated that helps reduce the risk. If a dam is vaccinated 4-6 weeks prekidding then that provides some protection to kid in their first 3-4 weeks of life. 
I havent used the emasculator but know many do with great success. Just be sure you know what you are doing so that it is effective.


----------



## sandoval (Apr 14, 2009)

Great to hear I can still use bands. They had CDT toxoid so they should have some immunity to Tetanus.
Thanks!
Cris


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

We band ours at 8 weeks and have not had problems. If they have been vaccinated it should be fine.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah.. I think the only thing about castrating oler is that it is generally more traumatic whatever method is used...
Also you said they were given tetanus toxoid? Just checking that you realize that this is what would be appropriate when you actually do the act but that they should also be given a CDT vaccine that will give long turn immunity.... 
Good luck!
M.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Personally I would band. My goat friend used the emasculator and liked it better than banding. But, you have to make sure you break whatever it is you break! Of course, with banding you have to make sure you get both testes...so either has it's pros and cons!


----------



## sandoval (Apr 14, 2009)

Oh, Oh, did I get the CDT toxoid wrong? I read here: http://goatwisdom.proboards.com/index.c ... hread=3326
that the toxoid IS the vaccine. 
Cris


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Toxioid is vaccine....anti-toxin is given for immediate but short term protection.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

Oh I'm sorry...  my bad....
M.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

I've always banded at 8 weeks or later and no problems.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I usually band around 7 weeks and haven't had any issues. I give them the first CD/T injection at 5 weeks if not a few days before their "5 week mark" , all my kids are born to mothers who get their annual CD/T at 4 weeks before delivery so I know my kids have some protection from mom before the vaccination kicks in, I give the second dose 21 days later


----------

